

How to connect deeply with anyone (in 5 minutes) - wakaflockafliz
http://oliveremberton.com/2014/how-to-connect-deeply-with-anyone-in-5-minutes/

======
pavlov
_This is a game, albeit one that has endured in various forms for thousands of
years._

The whole thing is basically like discussing horoscopes, except you have to do
a bit more work than just telling your birthdate.

As a way to meet people, this game ranks along "What's your sign?", IMO.

(The stock photos in the article are incredibly cheesy! That makes the whole
thing feel even more like astrology.)

------
WalterSear
That didn't connect at all with me.

~~~
wakaflockafliz
I think it could be at least _something_ to talk about if you have nothing
else to discuss with someone.

~~~
WalterSear
Did you get the idea from a 70's copy of Cosmopolitan?

